# Anyone working at Al Futtaim Group?



## harveyhazel (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello,
is there anyone here who is currently working at Al Futtaim.
Just would like to check if there is any info you can share about the recruitment process.I have been interviewed last week and was asked to wait for Ability testing link. I have completed that, but no response from the recruiter after that.
Does it mean that i was not selected?
thanks


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

If you log onto your profile on the AF recruitment site, you'll see the status of your application. Haven't checked mine in 5months so, no idea if still operational. good luck


----------



## harveyhazel (Nov 4, 2013)

I checked and it says my application s being considered.would you know how long is their recruitment process? Thanks


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

It's just been Islamic New Year, so add another day or three to the standard waiting time. Unfortunately I can't be more helpful as I took another offer while waiting for their initial response, which was 8 days. Best of luck


----------

